# Skeleton Found in Tree 30 Years After Death



## dynoflyer

Skeleton Found in Tree Years After Death
Reuters
:xbones:
BERLIN (April 8) - The skeleton of a German retiree who tied himself to the top of a tree and shot himself to death nearly 30 years ago has been found by a hiker.
German police in the southern town of Landshut said on Monday the 69-year-old man disappeared in 1980 and had been classified as missing.
An 18-year-old hiker discovered a bone in the forest last week and brought it to police. They searched the area and spotted the skeleton hanging about 11 meters up, near the top of the spruce tree.
"After searching the area we found the skeleton up in the tree with the pistol hanging on a rope next to it," police spokesman Leonard Mayer said. Police were able to identify the man through DNA testing and an artificial hip.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

He sure didn't want to be found did he?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

What I want to know is what kept that skeleton in the tree for so long?!


----------



## Dixie

That is just the wildest thing I have ever heard! Thanks for adding another demented thing to my imagination!!!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

thats so wierd!


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Why the heck would you go up a tree to shoot yourself? Strange


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I wonder if he was a Nazi afraid of retaliation?


----------



## Monk

Haunted Bayou said:


> Why the heck would you go up a tree to shoot yourself? Strange


where would you rather do it?


----------



## Spooky1

Haunted Bayou said:


> Why the heck would you go up a tree to shoot yourself? Strange


Maybe it had a nice view.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Maybe he was afraid of being corpsed


----------



## BuriedAlive

Haunted Bayou said:


> Why the heck would you go up a tree to shoot yourself? Strange


I'm thinking he didn't climb the tree. Maybe the tree grew in those thirty years and as it did, it took the skeleton along for the ride. Just a theory.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, Buried, that's pretty damn funny


----------



## WendyLou

That is so weird! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## debbie5

He didn't shoot himself. He just slowly pined away.....


----------



## debbie5

Aww..no pictures??


----------



## Troll Wizard

Well lets hope that he didn't hurt the tree!


----------



## Headless

debbie5 said:


> He didn't shoot himself. He just slowly pined away.....


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA pined away - funny kid!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

He climbed to the top of a spruce tree with an artificial hip...? This is weird.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:That is just sad....what a dark place he must have been in...
(And then, eventually...the tree reached the light....)


----------

